# Paypal Registration form



## nocrid (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,

I am designing my website selling tees. I have come to this issue where my site visitors have to register as a member and those new to paypal need to register again for paypal when they want to purchase my tees.

How can I make my customer register only once as member without having them going to through the form filling process again with paypal?

Is there a way to feed paypal the information they need from my member registration database?

Thanks alot


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Why are you making them registar on your site? Their gonna halve to registar at paypal. Theres no way around that. So its left up to you to reduce on your end.
Thomas


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Since when does paypal make you register to pay?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

If my customers on my sites don't have a paypal account and want to buy with credit card they click this "Don't have a PayPal account? Use your credit card" then they fill in their credit card info like any place elese buying with credit card.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

They don't have to register at paypal when they pay, but they may have to fill in their billing details again (if they've already filled them out on the shopping cart)

What shopping cart are you using?

My suggestion really would be to allow people to purchase from your site without having to register.


----------



## melankomas (Aug 10, 2006)

One thing you may want to consider is security and user confidence. As a consumer, I'd rather register twice, because that implies that you, as the vendor, have no direct access to my bright, shiny, new PayPal account. That would be important to me, especially because PayPal registration gives me options about the type of account I want, and some of them come with fees. Rather than trying to massage PayPal's process, you may want to point some of these things out and spin the dual registration as being more secure. If you really, really want to bypass the PayPal process, clear your cookie cache and register a new PayPal account. At each stage, note the cookies that PayPal sets and the form names that PayPal uses. When you reach the point you want to start your customer with, take that information and write a script that simulates the same cookie/from environment, and use the appropriate link form the PayPal process. Please (please please _please_) take into consideration that this is the sort of thing a script kiddie (AKA teething hacker) does, and that PayPal may not be at all happy about it if they notice.

Whew! I've said far too much, but I hope you got some ideas from my scattered brain!

Cheers,

Mel


----------



## nocrid (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks guys,


----------

